# grape leaves



## RusskiPower

How do you say "grape leaves" in Turkish? All the dictionaries I've checked mention dolma, the food, but what is the word for the grape leaves that you you use to make it please? Thank you very much!


----------



## dawar

Grape leaves : Üzüm yaprağı

Sometime we also use "dolma yaprağı"


----------



## altruist

"Grape leaves" means in Turkish "üzüm yaprakları" but if your mention about the leaf of "dolma" you cannot say "grape" but "yaprak". Actually it is not the proper "dolma" which is made from leaf, it is made from big green piper. We call the ones which is made from leaves as " sarma " or "yaprak sarması".


----------



## Revontuli

You'll also hear: asma yaprağı. "Asma" means grape vine.

Revi


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

First of all, the name of the dish is not "dolma," but "sarma." "Dolma" is stuffed pepper and thus is called "dolma", a name derived directly from the verb "doldurmak (fill, stuff)."

In order to say "grape leaves" in Turkish, you can use either one of the translations above; that is, "üzüm yaprağı" or "asma yaprağı." Yet, I should add, to give you a more detailed explanation, that "asma" means "hanging," an allusive/abbreviated form of "asma bahçesi (Hanging garden)," while "üzüm" means exactly the same as the English word "grape."

Greetings from Cymru,
Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr


----------



## ayşegül

RusskiPower said:


> How do you say "grape leaves" in Turkish? All the dictionaries I've checked mention dolma, the food, but what is the word for the grape leaves that you you use to make it please? Thank you very much!


 You made me laugh when ı read ''dolma''

As the friends mentioned ''üzüm yaprağı''...


----------



## RusskiPower

Thanks a lot, guys! Really exhaustive answers!

Now how do I say "chargrilled sardines wrapped in grape leaves" please? I understand there is a shorter idiomatic way to say it.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------

